# Type of Battery for Inverter?



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I know that leisure batteries are designed for slow discharge and not for the heavy load of starting an engine.

I also know that the engine battery is designed to take the high current of starting an engine etc.

Where I am confused is... If you use a leisure battery and have a large inverter this will take a massive current from a battery not designed to take on such a task. So should owners of vans with inverters use a starter battery instead of a leisure battery? If they do how will the starter battery cope with regular cycling ?


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

No experts on batteries then?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

What sort of current is your inverter taking?

It would have to be stupidly large to approach the massively huge current that a starter motor takes for just a very short time.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

pippin said:


> What sort of current is your inverter taking?
> 
> It would have to be stupidly large to approach the massively huge current that a starter motor takes for just a very short time.


Its not me, I was talking to another member who has a 3.5KW inverter that at full power woud use about 300A If I have calculated it correctly.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

With that size of inverter the leisure battery bank would be far larger than the starter battery. But what the heck for?

Just thinking, I could have a small electric welder, lathe, microwave oven and infra-red heater in the awning running off that inverter!

C.


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

If an inverter is taking a high load the battery will not last long so it is a pointless exercise.
An inverter may be useful for occasional use stuff at high wattage but lead acid batteries don't like being flat so the theoretical amp.hours is generally just that, theoretical. For such uses industry uses akaline batteries but they are heavy and expensive and vehicle charging systems are not designed for them.
My Hymer user manual warns about inverters being connected and taking a high load.
It's better to buy a 12 Volt TV or whatever designed for automotive use. 
The only solution I have toyed with is a separate leisure battery I charge separately (solar, mains or a relay) and run the inverter off that. I haven't tried it though.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Two 6volt trojan traction batteries are your best bet

Loads of power

Loddy


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We have fulltimed for nearly 5 years now and have found an 800 watt inverter has covered all that we need to run on 240 volt. We have the TV, Sat Box, DVD Recorder, Laptop Charger, Phone chargers, & small 200 watt hairdryer, all run off the inverter with no problems.

steve & ann. ----------- teensvan


----------



## willysjeep (Aug 31, 2010)

*Inverter*

hi, i have fitted a 3000watt pure sine inverter, i have fitted a change over switch to use the mains when on hook-up or inverter when not, so i can run a microwave/ 1 power socket for laptop for quick and easy use, it runs off the standard ford battery, and will reheat my dinner, We don't over use it just saves getting out the generator,
We use to run 3000watts inverters in our works van for the mobile workshop never had a flat battery or had to replace it in 2 1/2 years, it was low on power sometimes,


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I guess you've got some big batteries if you need to have a 3,000W inverter. However, if you don't need one that large then you will be wasting battery power as a large inverter is inefficient if it is only being used for low loads.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*type of battery for inverter*

hi,

hang my head in shame.......,its our inverter. my beloved loves a deal,as i have said many a time,and we got a marvelous deal on it ,the dealer who was selling them,said to us,its the last one and i,m not selling anymore,do you want it for???,cant remember,but very cheap,so of course we bought it.........,but must admit it will run anything.

mags


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: type of battery for inverter*



havingfun said:


> hi,
> 
> hang my head in shame.......,its our inverter. my beloved loves a deal,as i have said many a time,and we got a marvelous deal on it ,the dealer who was selling them,said to us,its the last one and i,m not selling anymore,do you want it for???,cant remember,but very cheap,so of course we bought it.........,but must admit it will run anything.
> 
> mags


I was doing a bit of research for you. I am trying to get the company which supplied my battery to replace it as its only 15months old and is knackered.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I would suggest that you will need to tow a trailer to carry all the batteries needed!


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*type of battery for inverter*

hi jezport,

after talking to you, bernard decided to call in where we bought the batteries,alfa batteries,spot mill,spotland road,rochdale,what a great company,we have always bought our batteries off them,for all our familys cars,and found them really great price for a really good product.

but after taking in the van yesterday, on the way home from the lincoln show,and explaining what we needed in the way of new batteries, they tested ours, and said they were still just in warrentry,so they would replace them for free,what a fantastic firm,we stood there gobsmacked.....,whispering to each,did he say for free....yes he did.

isent it wonderful when you deal with a company like that.

mags


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: type of battery for inverter*



havingfun said:


> hi jezport,
> 
> after talking to you, bernard decided to call in where we bought the batteries,alfa batteries,spot mill,spotland road,rochdale,what a great company,we have always bought our batteries off them,for all our familys cars,and found them really great price for a really good product.
> 
> ...


If the company who supplied my battery wont play ball I may well pay them a visit. Dont forget to put them in the company reports part of the forum, as they seem really good.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have contacted battery megastore, they supplied my battery just before I bought the van.

They have asked that I have the battery tested and return it with a full report at my own cost. So in other words they know that as its a big battery I would not want to pay the massive courier fee to send it back. I will be avoiding battery megastore in future.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*type of battery for inverter*

hi jezport,

i,ve just found the number for alpha batteries,its 01736356356,its a family run firm,they sell on ebay and everything,but if you take your van to them they will fit for free, as i said great to deal with,and will give you advise on which are the best to use,and not always the most expensive.

best of luck,mags


----------

